# Something Bad...



## xsabrewulf (Nov 30, 2007)

I have  the newest version installed... I have a X1900XT


I used ATITOOL for fan control but some reason it puts my GPU volts to 1.45 volts!!

it's suppose to be at 1.2... it won't let me change it at all!

my card usally underload about 70c now it's like 85c because of the volts so high. I have changed it and it keeps going back to 1.45 volts... 


this is serious my card is going to burn


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 30, 2007)

so go to control panel and remove atitool and put in an older version!


----------



## xsabrewulf (Nov 30, 2007)

older version doesnt work  im in Vista


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 30, 2007)

did u try Rivatuner 2.06?


----------



## xsabrewulf (Nov 30, 2007)

Does that allow me to OC and change fan speeds?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 30, 2007)

It should yes....but the only way to be sure is to try it with your individual card!


----------



## xsabrewulf (Nov 30, 2007)

i have tried Riva Tuners and ATI TRAY TOOLS...

they all boost my voltage up to 1.45 and lower my core settings back to defaults...


what can be doing this??? I have tried with CCC installed and without it installed...

I know it should not go to 1.45 volts on an x1900xt


----------

